# Tommy D breaks Cheyenne Canyon Climb Record



## SenorBlanco (Feb 16, 2005)

Among other things, this is in the article "Lookout Mountain (16:02) in Golden, Colorado"


Link: http://www.trainright.com/info.asp?action=display&uid=3096


----------



## LyncStar (May 1, 2005)

SenorBlanco said:


> Among other things, this is in the article "Lookout Mountain (16:02) in Golden, Colorado"
> 
> 
> Link: http://www.trainright.com/info.asp?action=display&uid=3096


Wow!! What is considered the official start and finish of Lookout Mt? Is it the arch and the sign for Buffalo Bill's grave?


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

official start is at the stone pillars and the finish is at a post about 100' before the turn to the grave...


----------



## LyncStar (May 1, 2005)

dfleck said:


> official start is at the stone pillars and the finish is at a post about 100' before the turn to the grave...


I'll have to look for that post next time. Anyone have an idea what time a recreational type racer might do it in? I'm trying to gauge my own performance and it certainly isn't in the teens!!!


----------

